# [SOLVED] OpenOffice.org problem przy kompilacji.

## mateo

Od kilku dni mam problem z OpenOffice.org i w żaden problem nie potrawie sobie z nim poradzić. Program wysypuje się przy kompilacji. 

```
!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=blackdown-jdk-1.4.2  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.2.03"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""
```

Oraz emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.4.1 (default-linux/amd64/2006.1, gcc-4.2.0, glibc-2.6-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 07 Feb 2008 09:00:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.10-r4

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac alsa amd64 arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cdinstall cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dri dvd dvdr encode fbcon fortran gdbm gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog java jpg kde midi mp3 mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python quicktime readline reflection samba session slang spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode wifi x264 xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesafb"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Czy jest ktoś kto potrafi mi pomoc?

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

To co wkleiłeś to praktycznie żaden log z błędem. Wklej więcej błędu i ew. sprawdz, czy na sun'owej javie działa.

----------

## mateo

Poszedłem na łatwiznę i zainstalowałem binarna wersje OOo.

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## M-Z

 *mateo wrote:*   

> Poszedłem na łatwiznę i zainstalowałem binarna wersje OOo.

 

I pewnie masz skaszanione fonty...

----------

## wuja

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *mateo wrote:*   Poszedłem na łatwiznę i zainstalowałem binarna wersje OOo. 
> 
> I pewnie masz skaszanione fonty...

 

A dlaczego ma mieć skaszanione fonty? Możesz to rozjaśnić. Raz miałem wersję kompilowaną, teraz mam binarkę "prawie od zawsze" i może nie wiem, że mam skaszanione fonty.

----------

## M-Z

 *wuja wrote:*   

>  *M-Z wrote:*    *mateo wrote:*   Poszedłem na łatwiznę i zainstalowałem binarna wersje OOo. 
> 
> I pewnie masz skaszanione fonty... 
> 
> A dlaczego ma mieć skaszanione fonty? Możesz to rozjaśnić. Raz miałem wersję kompilowaną, teraz mam binarkę "prawie od zawsze" i może nie wiem, że mam skaszanione fonty.

 

Ja też bawiłem się kilka razy wersją binarną. I zawsze MS fonty były skaszanione (renderowane bez bytecode interpreter'a).

----------

## mateo

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I pewnie masz skaszanione fonty...

 

Wyglądają tak samo jak w kompilowanej wersji OOo czyli dobrze   :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## M-Z

 *mateo wrote:*   

> Wyglądają tak samo jak w kompilowanej wersji OOo czyli dobrze   

 

Aż nie chce się wierzyć. Jak mówię, parę razy próbowałem binarnej (tzn. kilku wersji) i czasy uruchamiania może trochę się zmieniały, ale czcionki wszystkie wersje miały złe. Oczywiście nie twierdzę, że to nieusuwalna wada "binarności"; raczej wada binarki dostarczanej przez openoffice.org.

----------

## mateo

 *M-Z wrote:*   

> ...raczej wada binarki dostarczanej przez openoffice.org.

 

Tak to już jest z tymi binarkami. Z doświadczenia wiem ze z Gentoo trzeba mieć jakieś 50% wiedzy i 50% szczęścia żeby coś się udało zrobić.

Pozdrawiam  :Wink: 

----------

## M-Z

 *mateo wrote:*   

> Tak to już jest z tymi binarkami. Z doświadczenia wiem ze z Gentoo trzeba mieć jakieś 50% wiedzy i 50% szczęścia żeby coś się udało zrobić.

 

A może po prostu poprawili binarkę.  :Smile: 

Z mojego doświadczenia wynika  :Wink: , że wszystko co się da osiągnąć na jednym Linuksie, da się osiągnąć również na innym.

----------

## psotnik

 *mateo wrote:*   

>  *M-Z wrote:*   ...raczej wada binarki dostarczanej przez openoffice.org. 
> 
> Tak to już jest z tymi binarkami. Z doświadczenia wiem ze z Gentoo trzeba mieć jakieś 50% wiedzy i 50% szczęścia żeby coś się udało zrobić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam 

 

A jak cos zrobisz to nie_dotykac ponownie bo moze drugi raz sie juz nie udac   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Raku

 *M-Z wrote:*   

>  *mateo wrote:*   Wyglądają tak samo jak w kompilowanej wersji OOo czyli dobrze    
> 
> Aż nie chce się wierzyć. Jak mówię, parę razy próbowałem binarnej (tzn. kilku wersji) i czasy uruchamiania może trochę się zmieniały, ale czcionki wszystkie wersje miały złe. Oczywiście nie twierdzę, że to nieusuwalna wada "binarności"; raczej wada binarki dostarczanej przez openoffice.org.

 

ja miałem zawsze odwrotnie - wersja binarna zawsze działała mi poprawnie, za to w kompilowanej nigdy nie mogłem zapisać plików z polskimi znakami.

----------

## mateo

 *psotnik wrote:*   

>  *mateo wrote:*    *M-Z wrote:*   ...raczej wada binarki dostarczanej przez openoffice.org. 
> 
> Tak to już jest z tymi binarkami. Z doświadczenia wiem ze z Gentoo trzeba mieć jakieś 50% wiedzy i 50% szczęścia żeby coś się udało zrobić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam  
> ...

 

Hehe, teraz mi to mówisz. Sam się do tego przekonałem  :Wink: 

----------

